# Hard or soft...?!



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok no smut or sniggers please...! 
I'm talking about the water of course!!!
Can anyone advise on whether the water in Dubai is soft or hard (apart from obviously wet!) so I know if to stock up on my Brita filters and my Calgon before I come out please?!
Thanks x


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you going to live in a villa and, if so, will you drink the tap water? The reason I ask is that I would check the tank before you do, as it may need a proper clean/sanitization first. Even with a Brita filter, if the tank is not clean, it will be a waste to use it as it won't be effective.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Some people drink the tap water here, the larger proportion drink bottled water or have the large 5 or 6 gallon containers delivered. They're about 10dhs each.

Another factor to consider is that the water from the cold tap is often hotter than the water from the hot tap in the height of Summer!


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks folks, I think I will go with the bottled option then!! 

How about washing machines and my kettle has an inbuilt Brita thing in it, is it scaly in the kettle please and do I need to carry on putting Calgon in the wash machine?

The water hotter in the cold tap has really made me chuckle!! Oh boy I'm not sure I have any clue what I'm letting myself in for!!

Xxx


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

We used to turn the hot water tank off in the summer and use it as the cold water source to keep from being scorched in the shower. It's the only place I've ever been where the shower gets hotter the longer you stay in  Back then (2001) we would have the big water jugs delivered to the apartment door for 3Dhs each. I have no idea if they were filled out of a garden hose around the corner or not but by virtue of coming in a sealed jug it made us feel better about it.


----------



## johnkenn (Jan 28, 2012)

Bottled option always good .Piped water i thing coming from the sea


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Bottled option always good .Piped water i thing coming from the sea


Yep correct
Desalination - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Tricktrack said:


> Ok no smut or sniggers please...!
> I'm talking about the water of course!!!
> Can anyone advise on whether the water in Dubai is soft or hard (apart from obviously wet!) so I know if to stock up on my Brita filters and my Calgon before I come out please?!
> Thanks x


you'd better stock up on those. they sell some stuff you can use for descaling the washing machine, but you won't find any for the iron. the 'shopping assistants' in carefour, geant, or any other shop selling home appliances think you talk dirty when you start explaining what you need...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can buy iron and kettle descaling products in the supermarkets here. Fill your kettle from your water dispenser, not the tap.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thought you might be interested to see this http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/health/this-could-be-your-water-tank-1.974752

This is why I was suggesting you may not want to use water from the tap regardless of whether you filter it or not, even if you boil it. Nowadays, even my dog has water from the dispenser.


----------

